# Oh cubecart you rascal you...



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey everyone..

Its been suggested to me not to just use Paypal as the sole means of a shopping cart on my e commerce site and to use cubecart cause its free and you can install it in a kind of plug and play way with some hosting companies.

Has anyone used it? Is it easy to use? I mean duh duh easy?
And has anyone set up cubecart and configured it at any point to only accept paypal payments? If so does anyone know what happens when a customer checks out via your cubecart with paypal as the payment processor? Does it end up doing the same thing by opening a new paypal page to complete the payment? Or does cubecart hide all of that communicae with paypal leaving the customer none the wiser what processed the payment specifically?


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

ShadowDragon said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> Its been suggested to me not to just use Paypal as the sole means of a shopping cart on my e commerce site and to use cubecart cause its free and you can install it in a kind of plug and play way with some hosting companies.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is easy to use. Duh easy? Maybe not. You should have a general knowledge of web design. 

But I'm pretty dumb, and I figured it out. So I'm sure you could too.

I did set it up to only accept paypal. Yes it will redirect you to paypal to make the actual payment. There is no way around that if you use paypal to process your credit cards.

But the advantage of a shopping cart is you can change it later if you decide to use other payment gateways. Plus, it keeps a nice database of all of your orders and their status.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> And has anyone set up cubecart and configured it at any point to only accept paypal payments? If so does anyone know what happens when a customer checks out via your cubecart with paypal as the payment processor? Does it end up doing the same thing by opening a new paypal page to complete the payment?


Yes, I've setup a cubecart that way and it doesn't open a "popup" window, but it does transfer the shopper to PayPal to pay after they've checked out and then it transfers them back to your site (instead of popping up a window each time someone adds a product to their shopping cart).

I think if you signup for PayPal's PRO feature that is more like a traditional merchant account, the payment process is more transparent. It is really transparent when you have your own merchant account, then the shopper never leaves your site.


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

> Has anyone used it? Is it easy to use? I mean duh duh easy?


I've used and customized cubecart...it was a really fun project. But the difficulty really depends on how in depth you want to go with it. If you want to get out of the "template" feel....then you will need a broad understanding of CSS, which can get confusing. But if a simple site is what you are looking for, setting up the templates are a cinch. The sky is the limit.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Hrm, Paypal Pro.... is that as in 'Paypal business account' ? cause ive got that. 

The other thing is cubecart keeping harping on about some copyright removal fee... copyright for what? Is the copyright they're referring to that big 'cubecart logo' thats stuck on the top of the shop site that you have to pay to remove?

Or is it something else..


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Nope, that's it!

And the little thing at the bottom of the page, also.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

ShadowDragon said:


> Hrm, Paypal Pro.... is that as in 'Paypal business account' ?


Nope, it's another level up and has a monthly fee.



ShadowDragon said:


> Is the copyright they're referring to that big 'cubecart logo' thats stuck on the top of the shop site that you have to pay to remove?


Most likely - there are several shopping carts that are set up the same way.


----------



## 3leches (Jul 23, 2006)

If I use the free Cubecart:
that code they make you put, the small text at the bottom of the page and the header that says "POWERED BY CUBECART" will appear in:

ALL the pages of my website?

or just on the pages that use features provided by Cubecart? (like a page where you can see a shirt and press "add to cart", for example)?


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

Anything that has to do with cubecart will have the footer on it....obviously cubecart won't force u to use their copyright on a page that you created (i.e. your index/splash page if you have one).

So basically your whole shopping cart and child pages will be copyrighted with cubecart.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I like "branding free" software, so I usually pay the small fee to have it removed


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It does mean that CubeCart isn't free so much as that it has a free (fully functional) trial version though.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> It does mean that CubeCart isn't free so much as that it has a free (fully functional) trial version though


Actually, I would still call it completely free. For a lot of stores, having the copyright notice at the bottom isn't that big of a deal and they leave it on.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Actually, I would still call it completely free. For a lot of stores, having the copyright notice at the bottom isn't that big of a deal and they leave it on.


Im still confused where the logo is and isnt displayed.

Theres a screen shot example on their site and in great big 'fat banner' style it has in big words cubecart. Does that stay if you dont remove the copyright? or are we really just talking about the small 'powered by cubecart' thingy? Because if thats all they show, heck, id be prepared to put up with that.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Theres a screen shot example on their site and in great big 'fat banner' style it has in big words cubecart. Does that stay if you dont remove the copyright? or are we really just talking about the small 'powered by cubecart' thingy? Because if thats all they show, heck, id be prepared to put up with that.


Just the small text at the bottom of the page.

Here's an example store I got from their "example stores" page. See the copyright text at the very bottom, that's all that is required:

angelcrafts.biz/shop/


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Just the small text at the bottom of the page.


Ah, fair enough. While I do find that mildly unprofessional it's certainly not a big deal. I was thinking there was also some kind of banner involved.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Hrm...

Im seriously starting to perhaps consider cubecart.
At this stage I am still only going to be able to use paypal as a means to accept payment... but you know what... 

1. If it doesn't create a pop up shopping cart
2. Allows me to store a record of customers
3. Do a whole bunch of other stuff

Then why not.
Im just a tad bit iddy bitty hesistant only because although you can 'somewhat' change the look of the store, its still in my eyes a little bit rigid. 
Unless there are patches and scripts to add in to change bits here and there.
Hrm..... might be the way to go still, I noticed they support eway, which is an australian payment gateway, so if I do accept credit cards down the track via a merchant acct it could be plausable.
Sigh, I just dont know... hrm


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I thought the same thing about the way it looked, until Rodney, showed me this site:

www.fugitivetoys.com

I would have never known it was cubecart. You may not like the site, itself, but it works for what it is, and is definitely a far cry from what most people would think of as cubecart.

I'm working on using it now, and trying to get it to look just the way I want it to look.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> you can 'somewhat' change the look of the store, its still in my eyes a little bit rigid.


Like Greg said, you can REALLY change the way cubecart looks. It's just that most of their example stores haven't really done it.

With a decent knowledge of css/html, you can really make a cube cart site look like whatever you want.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Heey whadya know.... I just did a bit of googling about cubecart and it seems there are people who offer custom and pre-designed skins and designs for cubecart, some are a bit crappy.. but then there are some that aint bad, and the price is right too, sha-weet


----------

